# Hives



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

So we have a new member on another forum that I am a part of and her dog broke out in nasty hives. She feeds him Beneful, and as we all know it isn't good food at all. My question is could the food cause hives like this?

PS We are trying to explain to her why the food is bad :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There are many reasons why a dog can break out in hives...but its obviously an allergic reaction to something. I would venture to guess that its not the food, unless they *just* opened a new bag....and something in that batch is getting to the dog.

I would think that the dog got into something in the environment or something around the house.

Tell the owner to give a 10mg tablet for every 20 pounds in body weight every 12 hours as needed.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

She has given him Benadryl and she doesn't seem to think he got into anything. I'll ask her if they have changed products in the home (detergant, cleaning agents, etc.).


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

All of the hives are gone now. But when they went away she said that the pup still had a big bump that looked like it could have been a spider bite.


----------

